# Formal Event- Poker Night



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey girls & guys, I have a question- I'm taking my fiance to a very formal casino night at a hotel. Help me pick a dress to buy! I went the the store this morning and these are the three that I'm stuck on. People get really dressed up, like tux and formal dresses. Oh and if it helps I have dark hair and dark eyes- but really just interested in which you think is prettier/more appropriate? Also, something that has some rewear value - even if it's just a dinner date. 

















Sorry, I know they are hard to compare to each other and are all over the place but these are my favorites =( I think the category of dresses it more "cocktail" type...


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 16, 2007)

dude, first dress definitely. gorgeous, love it. its sexy, cute, and formal...with some hot red shoes. definitely!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 16, 2007)

black or gold, definitely.  they are all hot though!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 17, 2007)

Black one!!! Looks very casino-night-like


----------



## mistella (Feb 18, 2007)

The black one is sooo hot, I love it


----------



## Holly (Feb 18, 2007)

i would def choose the black one- its hot!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 18, 2007)

First of all, sounds fun!  I am torn between the black and gold.  Traditionally I ALWAYS choose the black, but that gold is really cute.  The black is more casino wear, though.  

You should watch Casino Royale before you go.  One, it will get you in that glamourous casino frame of mind and two, Daniel Craig is pretty damn hot in that movie!  

Have fun and let us know what dress you chose and how the night went.


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 19, 2007)

I absolutely love the black one!! I can totally imagine that for a poker night. I'm sure you can rock it


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 19, 2007)

DEFINITELY the first one. i looove that dress!


----------



## JessieC (Feb 19, 2007)

The black dress is my fave....I like the gold, too, but I think the black screams casino night....Have Fun!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 19, 2007)

love the first oneee!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 19, 2007)

Yay, I ordered the first one.. thank you girls =)


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice choice, I was rooting for the black or gold but laning towards the gold just because it's a little more unique. What store are those from? Now I want them haha.


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*#1 is definitely the most universal of all the options.  It would be your best bet if you're looking for reuse later on.

However, I'm immediately impressed by the last dress (the red one) because it's a lot more classy, elegant, and seductive than the other two, although, it's not something you can wear often.  The last one reminds me of Casino Royale.  Have fun, and hopefully you won't be donating to the casino this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 20, 2007)

they all look nice but the red one is long and its way formal more an out of town dinner or fancy night the black one is more for what your going for and the gold one its pretty to but i vote the black one


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah the black one fit the ocassioan the best. I wish I could have all of them to wear around the hosue! The gold is from nordies it's betsey johnson... the others were ABS and I often find them on clearance at HSN.com (after season)- who would have thought?

However, my boyfriend was treating so I was allowed to spend a bit more than usual but still wanted some rewear.


----------

